# Long Necked Sheep Via Sony 828



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

found this beastie lost in devon........


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stuck its neck out to get noticed.

I'll get my coat.....................


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

... nice one ... altho' that "llama" might take offence at being called a sheep


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I thought it was Nessie.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

sssammm said:


> found this beastie lost in devon........


I used to have some old postcards from Devon. It seems a nice place to be.


----------

